# Voltage de salida de audio de la Pc



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

hola solo quisiera saber cuanta tension tiene la salida de audio de la pc, osea directamente de la placa de sonido, teniendo al maximo el volumen. Si es que es posible saber esto y alguien lo sabe estaria agradecido que me lo diga o en todo caso si alguien sabe como obtener esta medicion (con que instrumento y de que forma utilizarlo)Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

Depende de la placa de sonido, pero debería estar cerca de 1Vpap generalmente.

Lo podés medir con un osciloscopio, que es lo que se usa para eso. O podés generar una onda senoidal de 50Hz con un generador de ondas para la PC, subir el volumen al máximo, y medir con un buen tester cuánto te da a la salida (este ultimo método sería más impreciso).


Para qué necesitás saber este dato?

Qué placa de sonido tenés? Tal vez se pueda encontrar información en internet.


Salu2!


----------



## alejujup (May 31, 2009)

hola drix, gracias por la ayuda, bueno tenia esta pregunta ya que tengo un pequeño amplificador para auricular que se me quemo al conectarlo a la salida de sonido de la pc, pero ya me contacte con alguien que me acesoro y me soluciono el tema. gracias igual driX! saludos!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 19, 2011)

alejujup dijo:


> hola drix, gracias por la ayuda, bueno tenia esta pregunta ya que tengo un pequeño amplificador para auricular que se me quemo al conectarlo a la salida de sonido de la pc, pero ya me contacte con alguien que me acesoro y me soluciono el tema. gracias igual driX! saludos!



El amplificador se quemo porque la tensión era muy alta o por otra cosa?
Saludos


----------

